# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  مضاعف الربحيه معناه وكيفية حسابه للاسهم بأسهل الطرق  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## moh.gahmy

*مضاعف الربحيه معناه وكيفية حسابه للاسهم بأسهل الطرق*   اولا يجب ان نعرف ربحيه السهم وهى ناتج قسمة الارباح على عدد الاسهم
مثال اذا كانت الاراباح لشركة ما 10 مليون وعدد الاسهم 2 مليون اذن ربحيه السهم 5 ج
لو جبنا ربحيه السهم وقسمناها على سعر السهم حاليا يطلع مضاعف الربحيه
مثال لو كانت ربحية السهم 5ج وسعره الان 25ج اذن مضاعف الربحيه 5 مرات
كأنى محتاج 5 سنين علشان اجيب سعر السهم من الارباح
طبعا كل ما عدد السنوات يقل يبقى السهم تمام 
مثال على سهم شركة س 
ارباحها 18473120 عدد اسهمها 2826020
ربحيه السهم تساوى ارباحها 18473120 / عدد اسهمها 2826020 =6.50
مضاعف الربحيه يساوى ربحيه السهم 6.50 /سعر السهم 47.50 = 7.26

----------


## بسام العبيد

بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد 
وهو مايسمى ايضا بمكرر الربحيه اومكرر الارباح 
يسلموا موضوع رائع 
طبعا المقصود ب (ج) يعني جنيه مصري 
وهذا الشرح ينطبق على كل الاسواق 
بورك فيك

----------

